# SO YOU WANT A CHALLANGE!



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK BRO! YOU GOT IT AND THIS IS WERE WE POST UP THE PROGRESS AND ONLY PROGRESS PICS AND INFO! I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS TO HAPPEN AND IT'S NOW HERE! WE START ON THE ANY SCALE AND ANY STLYE OF BUILD!! THIS WILL GIVE US TIME TO GET EVERYTHING READY FOR THE BUILD OFF! ANY QUESTIONS? YOU KNOW THE MY CELL NUMBER BROTHER!! THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN!!!! :biggrin:
SO THIS IS WERE WE ARE AT WITH THIS ONE!! LIKE BOSE SAID AND QOUTED



Starting at midnight on July 25th it all jumps off. The end date will be on September 4th @ 11:59 p.m. on the :59 second! That's 42 days to get'er done ! No jumpin' in after the start date if you didn't sign in before the start date it's too late . 

THere is the start and end date. Came from page 1 written by Trendsetta.
I'M IN


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS ON LIKE DONKY KONG!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh chit, well dammit, its on. And may the best man ( Santiago ) win. HEHEHE, Nah, for real, Im gonna be puttin in my all on this build off!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Fight nicely children


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 12:53 PM~14539392
> *Fight nicely children
> *


HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!! come out cutting and throwing putty around cabrones!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 01:53 PM~14539392
> *Fight nicely children
> *


AIN'T NO FIGHT'N BRO!! JUST LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS!! THANKS CHR1S AND JAMES FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!! BEEN RELAXING TOO LONG AND NEED TO BUILD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14539405
> *HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!! come out cutting and throwing putty around cabrones!!!!
> *


Well in that case let the blades fly n glue stick to the eyes!!!!!...ouch Set that pacemaker Santiago n secure those dentures!!!! James put the other 10 cars away and concentrate on OOOOONNNEEE car. And Chris...well....put the damn beers down for this one. Good luck guys.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14539405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know how I work homie!! 

And Im glad Chris decided to wanna do this!! We gotta put all our skills that we learnded to kill this shit!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 01:09 PM~14539584
> *You know how I work homie!!
> 
> And Im glad Chris decided to wanna do this!! We gotta put all our skills that we learnded to kill this shit!!!
> *


Shiiiitttt. I am on the sidelines for this one. GOt the popcorn and beers. now I just gotta wait for the show.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHO ARE THE JUDGE'S ON THIS ONE? I'LL CHECK BACK LATERS ON THIS ONE TONIGHT AFTER WORK BROTHERS!! LATERS.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

ILL BUY THE WINNER A CIGAR


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 01:15 PM~14539681
> *WHO ARE THE JUDGE'S ON THIS ONE? I'LL CHECK BACK LATERS ON THIS ONE TONIGHT AFTER WORK BROTHERS!! LATERS.
> *


i like you all the same so if you like i can judge your work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14539784
> *ILL BUY THE WINNER A CIGAR
> *


 :0 HELL YEAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14540410
> *Sounds good to me bro.
> *


X2! HELL YEAH PRIMO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THE JUDGES ARE!!!!!!

MR. BIGGS
TRIBELDOGG
UNDERCOVERIMPALA
MAD INDIAN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

So I was informed by Darkside that my Pontiac is not an el camino. So I'll post my new build when I get home.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14540577
> *So I was informed by Darkside that my Pontiac is not an el camino. So I'll post my new build when I get home.
> *


MAKE IT ONE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14540577
> *So I was informed by Darkside that my Pontiac is not an el camino. So I'll post my new build when I get home.
> *


HUH???? Build the fucking thing. Jesus. Hell, you got the advantage over me. Mine isnt a complete kit.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 02:33 PM~14540588
> *MAKE IT ONE.
> *


It's a pick up truck already. I just cut the trunk out & done. He said no so I got an el camino ready :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 02:37 PM~14540636
> *HUH???? Build the fucking thing. Jesus. Hell, you got the advantage over me. Mine isnt a complete kit.
> *


uuummmm.... Calmdown wonderbread, this is a fun build off member. & who the he'll is Jessus. I'm Chris fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 02:37 PM~14540636
> *HUH???? Build the fucking thing. Jesus. Hell, you got the advantage over me. Mine isnt a complete kit.
> *


x2...BUILD IT. IT REQUIRES A LITTLE MODIFYING AND THATS WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 02:40 PM~14540676
> *uuummmm.... Calmdown wonderbread, this is a fun build off member. & who the he'll is Jessus. I'm Chris fool!! :biggrin:
> *


HE WAS TALKING TO ME.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14540690
> *HE WAS TALKING TO ME.
> *


Huh? You was talking to Jessus? :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 03:19 PM~14541063
> *Huh? You was talking to Jessus?  :0
> *


YUP....WHEN I WAS PRAYING FOR YOU N YOUR BUILD. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 03:25 PM~14541137
> *YUP....WHEN I WAS PRAYING FOR YOU N YOUR BUILD. HAHAHAHA.
> *


COOL!! I'm gonna need all the help I can get :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 03:27 PM~14541154
> *COOL!! I'm gonna need all the help I can get  :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID HE WAS TOO BUSY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, thats gonna be about ten hail mary's. Better stop before daddy come in here and get us all.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 03:33 PM~14541208
> *Ok, thats gonna be about ten hail mary's. Better stop before daddy come in here and get us all.
> *


YOUR DADDY!! I AIN'T SCARED. MY GLUE BOMB WILL TAKE HIM OUT!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 03:40 PM~14541292
> *YOUR DADDY!! I AIN'T SCARED. MY GLUE BOMB WILL TAKE HIM OUT!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL IM READY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye Chris, I didnt know you had a mullet :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14541737
> *Aye Chris, I didnt know you had a mullet :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: LAME!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey I wanna judge lol hey chris why don't you just send me that pontiac ill build it. I want to make this a little interesting how about a cool prize for the winner? If you guys are going to be at s.d. After the contest let's do this- the winner will get a opus x cigar. The best and hardest to find smoke around. This is a big $$ cigar and very hard to find not many people can get this but I can get them and will give the winner this cigar and if you don't want it well you don't know your smoke. Look it up in any cigar mag and you'll know what's up. So let me know if this is cool and ill give the winner their cigar at s.d. Thanks mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jul 21 2009, 04:39 PM~14541875
> *Hey I wanna judge lol hey chris why don't you just send me that pontiac ill build it. I want to make this a little interesting how about a cool prize for the winner? If you guys are going to be at s.d. After the contest let's do this- the winner will get a opus x cigar. The best and hardest to find smoke around. This is a big $$ cigar and very hard to find not many people can get this but I can get them and will give the winner this cigar and if you don't want it well you don't know your smoke. Look it up in any cigar mag and you'll know what's up. So let me know if this is cool and ill give the winner their cigar at s.d. Thanks mad indian
> *


 :0 I'm down with the prize!!! I dint know about me giving you my Pontiac tho :biggrin: 
1 bad thing tho the build off is over after the SD show


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey I was just imformed that s.d. Will come before the contest is done. So I will.change this prize to the route66 show in san bernardino ca sept 19th so if interested let me know. Thanks mad indian


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some one challangeing Mr. 1/16  have to.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Dang this will be interesting for sure. Specialy since its the 3 comidians doing it :biggrin:  Cant wait to see what u guys do.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 21 2009, 05:12 PM~14542214
> *Some one challangeing Mr. 1/16  have to.
> *


 :biggrin: I'm still a rookie. Just wanted to start some shit :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jul 21 2009, 05:00 PM~14542075
> *Hey I was just imformed that s.d. Will come before the contest is done. So I will.change this prize to the route66 show in san bernardino ca sept 19th so if interested let me know. Thanks mad indian
> *


We're down for it! Thanks for making it more interesting bro. You & Padilla


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 08:38 PM~14542472
> *:biggrin: I'm still a rookie. Just wanted to start some shit  :biggrin:
> *



ROOKIE MY BACK SIDE. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 21 2009, 05:52 PM~14542554
> *ROOKIE MY BACK SIDE. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 05:47 PM~14542506
> *We're down for it! Thanks for making it more interesting bro. You & Padilla
> *


X2, thanks to both of you guys!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: I'LL POST UP MY 6TREY I WILL BE USING ON THIS BUILD!  TIME FOR SOME ACTION!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 08:08 PM~14544088
> *:biggrin:  I'LL POST UP MY 6TREY I WILL BE USING ON THIS BUILD!   TIME FOR SOME ACTION!!!!
> *


it's about time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 08:23 PM~14544287
> *it's about time!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats because he took his alzheimers meds about an hour ago.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 08:50 PM~14544633
> *Thats because he took his alzheimers meds about an hour ago.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here is mine. Nothing else done to it. Its just sitting in my case chillin with half a dozen other projects. 
























All that was done was the bed floor cut out, and started shaving the tailgate.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I'M BORED SO I MOCKED UP THE BONNEVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Like that stance you got on that. Gonna go with wires??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:38 PM~14545767
> *Like that stance you got on that. Gonna go with wires??
> *


MAYBE. I JUST CHECK ALL THE PARTS OUT, IT HAS NO SUSPENSION THO. IT HAS A METAL AXELS :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where the hell is Santiago with his pics?? Guess they dont want him out after dark , seeing as he might get lost and wander off into the woods or something.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 10:40 PM~14545796
> *MAYBE. I JUST CHECK ALL THE PARTS OUT, IT HAS NO SUSPENSION THO. IT HAS A METAL AXELS :angry:
> *


Wait, what year Pontiac is that??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:43 PM~14545819
> *Where the hell is Santiago with his pics?? Guess they dont want him out after dark , seeing as he might get lost and wander off into the woods or something.
> *


HAHAHA!! I THINK HE JUST GOT OFF WORK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:44 PM~14545830
> *Wait, what year Pontiac is that??
> *


1970


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

With all the kits you have, Im sure you can find something that you could use for frame/undercarriage wise with a little work, you could make it have full detailed undies.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 09:35 PM~14545729
> *WELL I'M BORED SO I MOCKED UP THE BONNEVILLE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




dam! that shit looks tite homie! :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jul 21 2009, 10:46 PM~14545856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:34 PM~14545718
> *Well here is mine. Nothing else done to it. Its just sitting in my case chillin with half a dozen other projects.
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 10:35 PM~14545729
> *WELL I'M BORED SO I MOCKED UP THE BONNEVILLE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 10:49 PM~14545879
> *I DON'T HAVE A LOT OF KITS  :biggrin:
> THANKS BRO!!
> *


I call Bullshit on that response. Walking into your room is like walking into Hobby People.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:58 PM~14545970
> *I call Bullshit on that response. Walking into your room is like walking into Hobby People.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OOPS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> > WELL I'M BORED SO I *BLEW UP* THE BONNEVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS LATER BRO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14546064
> *THATS LATER BRO  :biggrin:
> *


WELL THATS FINE, AS LONG AS WE DONT HAVE TO GIVE OUR RIDES UP.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 11:12 PM~14546111
> *WELL THATS FINE, AS LONG AS WE DONT HAVE TO GIVE OUR RIDES UP.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL GUY'S HERE'S MY ENTREFOR THE BUILD OFF!! AND IT'S 11:41 PM


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 11:45 PM~14546412
> *WELL GUY'S HERE'S MY ENTREFOR THE BUILD OFF!! AND IT'S 11:41 PM
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A LOT OF WORK :0 

WELL MAY THE BEST MAN WIN


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice choice  1/16th


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS MAN AND IT'S ON FOR THE 25TH :biggrin: 
AND YES I DO HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO PULL THIS ONE OFF!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 08:45 PM~14546412
> *WELL GUY'S HERE'S MY ENTREFOR THE BUILD OFF!! AND IT'S 11:41 PM
> 
> 
> ...


are you casting it in resin already?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2009, 01:00 AM~14546501
> *are you casting it in resin already?
> *


THE FRAME-PAN-CORE SUPPORT-FIRE WALL ARE AREADY CASTED AND THE BODY IS GETTING READY FOR CASTING  I HAVE THE WAGON ON THE BACK BURNER TILL THE BUILD OFF AND TOLEDO SHOW IS OVER


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 09:09 PM~14546546
> *THE FRAME-PAN-CORE SUPPORT-FIRE WALL ARE AREADY CASTED AND THE BODY IS GETTING READY FOR CASTING   I HAVE THE WAGON ON THE BACK BURNER TILL THE BUILD OFF AND TOLEDO SHOW IS OVER
> *


fuck the body..... get the interior ready to cast :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2009, 01:11 AM~14546557
> *fuck the body..... get the interior ready to cast  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! I AM :biggrin: THE DASH IS GOING TO TAKE THE LONGEST


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whatup everyone.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 10:14 AM~14549031
> *Whatup everyone.
> *


 :wave: :wave: what's up dawg


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 AM~14549077
> *:wave:  :wave: what's up dawg
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . chillin before I gotta go to work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 10:21 AM~14549095
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: . chillin before I gotta go to work
> *


Same here. Work :uh: it sucks!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 10:25 AM~14549126
> *Same here. Work :uh:  it sucks!!!
> *


Hell yeah!!!! :angry: . I'm gonna quit. :biggrin:.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 11:26 AM~14549148
> *Hell yeah!!!! :angry: . I'm gonna quit.  :biggrin:.
> *


HAHAHA!! HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO QUIT!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:29 AM~14549166
> *HAHAHA!! HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO QUIT!!
> *


Oh shit!!!! Whats up Gramps!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

suffering from a wicked sun burn! went swimming with my lilg girl on monday and ws tosted bad!! hurts like a bish but just getting my build ready for the 25th :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:41 AM~14549313
> *suffering from a wicked sun burn! went swimming with my lilg girl on monday and ws tosted bad!! hurts like a bish but just getting my build ready for the 25th :biggrin:
> *


Damn. You ever hear of sun tan lotion??? Well get you shiat together cause the other two are ready to build too.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 11:46 AM~14549367
> *Damn. You ever hear of sun tan lotion??? Well get you shiat together cause the other two are ready to build too.
> *


almost ready!! the sun tan lotion i didn't have so it's all on me  but the build off will be fun and this isn't going to stop me


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:51 AM~14549424
> *almost ready!! the sun tan lotion i didn't have so it's all on me   but the build off will be fun and this isn't going to stop me
> *


Better not stop you!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 11:55 AM~14549472
> *Better not stop you!!!!
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 AM~14549476
> *
> *


Get to Building already!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 10:58 AM~14549502
> *Get to Building already!!!
> *


What ARE YOU waiting for!? BUILD!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 11:11 AM~14549616
> *What ARE YOU waiting for!? BUILD!!
> *


don't you start now!!!!!! I will be home tonight. Gonna hinge the vette and primer it. How bout you??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 11:22 AM~14549720
> *don't you start now!!!!!! I will be home tonight. Gonna hinge the vette and primer it. How bout you??!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be busy playing call of duty :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 11:24 AM~14549733
> *I'll be busy playing call of duty :biggrin:
> *


thats what I thought punk!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 11:45 PM~14546412
> *WELL GUY'S HERE'S MY ENTREFOR THE BUILD OFF!! AND IT'S 11:41 PM
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro is this one of your 1/16 scale impalas like the black one i saw at the show? Looks good so far


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 22 2009, 03:15 PM~14551512
> *hey bro is this one of your 1/16 scale impalas like the black one i saw at the show? Looks good so far
> *


YUP!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 21 2009, 03:30 PM~14540543
> *THE JUDGES ARE!!!!!!
> 
> MR. BIGGS
> ...


OOOHHHH CCHHIITTT!!!!!! :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP FELLAS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 22 2009, 06:10 PM~14553936
> *WHAT UP FELLAS
> *


what's up bro!?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 22 2009, 07:10 PM~14553936
> *WHAT UP FELLAS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 06:38 PM~14554207
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you ready fready!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 08:01 PM~14554441
> *you ready fready!!?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 07:11 PM~14554519
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128+Jul 22 2009, 06:10 PM~14553936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He better be ready with the sun block the next time he go swimming.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2009, 08:24 PM~14554670
> *What up bro :wave:
> He better be ready with the sun block the next time he go swimming.
> *


JUST FOR THAT PUCKER!! IT'S ON AND NO HOLDS BARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so are you guys starting on the 25 or is it a go ??????????????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 09:19 PM~14555230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so are you guys starting on the 25 or is it a go ??????????????
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 08:19 PM~14555230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so are you guys starting on the 25 or is it a go ??????????????
> *


we start on the 25th primo.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

orale i feel like im waiting for paint to dry "i cant do nothing" <--- said in George Lopez voice....... i even stomped my foot and everything watcha!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14554670
> *What up bro :wave:
> He better be ready with the sun block the next time he go swimming.
> *


 :werd: and they call u wonderbread? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 08:31 PM~14555289
> *orale i feel like im waiting for paint to dry "i cant do nothing" <--- said in George Lopez voice....... i even stomped my foot and everything watcha!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2009, 09:38 PM~14555378
> *:werd: and they call u wonderbread?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 09:31 PM~14555289
> *orale i feel like im waiting for paint to dry "i cant do nothing" <--- said in George Lopez voice....... i even stomped my foot and everything watcha!!!!
> *


ESTE CAVRON!! GO TO YOUR ROOM TEAM LEADER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NITE YA'LL!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S GETTING CLOSE TO THE BUILD OFF START TIME! SO I'M OUT FOR THE NIGHT AND I'LL SEE YOU ALL FRIDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 23 2009, 09:29 PM~14566260
> *IT'S GETTING CLOSE TO THE BUILD OFF START TIME! SO I'M OUT FOR THE NIGHT AND I'LL SEE YOU ALL FRIDAY AFTERNOON
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:42 PM~14566404
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK GUY'S HERE ARE MY PICS OF MY 1963 "IMPALAMINO" BUILD AND A FEW MOCK UP SINCE I HAVE TO GET TO SLEEP! 5AM START AT WORK IS A BISH!! :biggrin: 
SO LET THE BUILD OFF BEGIN AT MIDNIGHT BROTHERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Huh? U already Started?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:28 AM~14576781
> *Huh? U already Started?
> *


JUST THE ROOF NOTHING ESLE SINCE I HAVE "ALOT MORE" TO DO THEN CHR1S AND PAN TOSTADO  NOTHING ELSE TILL SATURDAY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:30 PM~14576790
> *JUST THE ROOF NOTHING ESLE SINCE I HAVE "ALOT MORE"  TO DO THEN CHR1S AND PAN TOSTADO   NOTHING ELSE TILL SATURDAY NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Just playin bro. Its lookin good already man. Cant wait to see some more progress.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:31 AM~14576801
> *Just playin bro. Its lookin good already man. Cant wait to see some more progress.
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:28 PM~14576781
> *Huh? U already Started?
> *


the old man needs a head start :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14577062
> *the old man needs a head start :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14577062
> *the old man needs a head start :uh:
> *


i heard his glasses broke fighting crime











so he couldnt see what day it started


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:18 AM~14577081
> *i heard his glasses broke fighting crime
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! JEW MUTTHHHERRRR PUCKER!!!! HER IN DEGO IT'S LIKE THE SCENE FROM A MOVIE AND IT'S ALL A SUPER HERO AUDITION. AND THE SAD THING IS THAT SOME OF THE CHICKS ARE HOT AS FUCK BUT DUMB AS A STUMP!  I ASKED ONE FINE ASS CHICA AS I WAS DRIVING HER TO THE CONVENTION "EVER SEEN A CRISP $50 DOLLAR BILL?" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 01:18 AM~14577081
> *i heard his glasses broke fighting crime
> 
> 
> ...



HEY PRIMO, MY COVER IS COMPRIMIZED :angry: :angry: :angry: CAN'T DO NOTHING!!!   


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 25 2009, 05:34 AM~14577583
> *HEY PRIMO, MY COVER IS COMPRIMIZED  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  CAN'T DO NOTHING!!!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I STARTED!! TODO PEDO & SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 11:30 PM~14582926
> *WELL I STARTED!! TODO PEDO & SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


remember the last time you did that cabron lol but glad to see you started


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14582940
> *remember the last time you did that cabron lol but glad to see you started
> *


YEAH I KNOW :biggrin: WE'LL SEE HOW I DO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 11:34 PM~14582950
> *YEAH I KNOW  :biggrin:  WE'LL SEE HOW I DO
> *


LOL we will see LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:35 PM~14582957
> *LOL we will see LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MAS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 someone is getting their build on watch out looking good primo!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14583162
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  someone is getting their build on watch out looking good primo!
> *


THANKS PRIMO. I'M DONE FOR TODAY. I'M GONNA SMOKE A CIGAR THEN PASS OUT


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 12:24 AM~14583167
> *THANKS PRIMO. I'M DONE FOR TODAY. I'M GONNA SMOKE A CIGAR THEN PASS OUT
> *


right on smoke some for me too primo!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 12:24 AM~14583170
> *right on smoke some for me too primo!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good primo.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 12:39 AM~14583230
> *Looking good primo.
> *


THANKS PRIMO


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:26 PM~14576771
> *OK GUY'S HERE ARE MY PICS OF MY 1963 "IMPALAMINO" BUILD AND A FEW MOCK UP SINCE I HAVE TO GET TO SLEEP! 5AM START AT WORK IS A BISH!! :biggrin:
> SO LET THE BUILD OFF BEGIN AT MIDNIGHT BROTHERS!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Real nice


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 12:20 AM~14583152
> *MAS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Chr1s :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 26 2009, 08:49 AM~14584423
> *Nice work Chr1s  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 26 2009, 09:47 AM~14584417
> *Real nice
> *


GRACIAS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*<<span style=\'color:GREEN\'>0></span>*

I GOT MY EYE ON YOUR RIDES !!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14588011
> *<<span style=\'color:GREEN\'>0></span>
> 
> I GOT MY EYE ON YOUR RIDES !!!!!!
> *


primo!, I've had a busy day. I went to the extreme auto fest, kicked it with a homie at the beach, now I'm at hooters with the homie. I'll be building in a couple hours. IF!!, I'm not too pedo :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14588309
> *primo!, I've had a busy day. I went to the extreme auto fest, kicked it with a homie at the beach, now I'm at hooters with the homie. I'll be building in a couple hours. IF!!, I'm not too pedo  :biggrin:
> *


you know the deal primo PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN..................... LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 07:57 PM~14588633
> *you know the deal primo PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN..................... LOL
> *


I got some pics  not on my iPhone tho. Pics after the peda vato :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 08:18 PM~14588889
> *I got some pics    not on my iPhone tho. Pics after the peda vato  :biggrin:
> *


they better be good primo for making us wait lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 08:33 PM~14589024
> *they better be good primo for making us wait lol
> *


Primo, if I'm drinking your gonna wait no matter what :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14589042
> *Primo, if I'm drinking your gonna wait no matter what :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: LOL all good im drinking some beer over here too finishing the cuts on the elcochino...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 25 2009, 12:26 AM~14576771
> *OK GUY'S HERE ARE MY PICS OF MY 1963 "IMPALAMINO" BUILD AND A FEW MOCK UP SINCE I HAVE TO GET TO SLEEP! 5AM START AT WORK IS A BISH!! :biggrin:
> SO LET THE BUILD OFF BEGIN AT MIDNIGHT BROTHERS!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE START







:0 i see a wagon in background......is it 1/16th?


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey chris the truck is looking good bro. Now stop drinking and get to work and finnish it already so you can put it next to my truck in S.D. Good luck with the build man, Mad Indian :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jul 26 2009, 09:09 PM~14589349
> *Hey chris the truck is looking good bro. Now stop drinking and get to work and finnish it already so you can put it next to my truck in S.D. Good luck with the build man, Mad Indian :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm on it bro! Don't trip!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Chris, that is already lookin good bro!!. I just got home from work about a half hour ago. I havent done shit. These fuckers from the comic convention killed it for us at work. Im more tired than a pimp with a hard headed ho. I'll be starting mine tomorrow. I gotta get caught up with you 2 fuckers.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14589965
> *Damn Chris, that is already lookin good bro!!. I just got home from work about a half hour ago.  I havent done shit. These fuckers from the comic convention killed it for us at work. Im more tired than a pimp with a hard headed ho. I'll be starting mine tomorrow. I gotta get caught up with you 2 fuckers.
> *


Well.......Sleep wont help get caught up bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14589965
> *Damn Chris, that is already lookin good bro!!. I just got home from work about a half hour ago.  I havent done shit. These fuckers from the comic convention killed it for us at work. Im more tired than a pimp with a hard headed ho. I'll be starting mine tomorrow. I gotta get caught up with you 2 fuckers.
> *


thanks dawg! Not that much to catch up too. I didn't do shit to it today.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im gonna catch up on a few beers and then a few Zs here in a minute. Wanna get up early and get some shit goin with the 61 and work on my elky for a bit.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:27 PM~14590088
> *Im gonna catch up on a few beers and then a few Zs here in a minute. Wanna get up early and get some shit goin with the 61 and work on my elky for a bit.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2009, 11:27 PM~14590088
> *Im gonna catch up on a few beers and then a few Zs here in a minute. Wanna get up early and get some shit goin with the 61 and work on my elky for a bit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 get to work bish :biggrin: i will get back to work on mines tonight!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 27 2009, 10:04 AM~14592699
> *:0  :0  :0  get to work bish :biggrin:  i will get back to work on mines tonight!
> *


I am gonna be workin on mines today foo!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 02:08 PM~14594706
> *I am gonna be workin on mines today foo!!!!
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good boys :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14589210
> *NICE START
> :0  i see a wagon in background......is it 1/16th?
> *


no brother!! it's a 1/25th scale


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well got a little bit more done. Not much but, it'll do :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF is this crazy cracker thinkin?? :biggrin: 
Finally decided what Im gonna do with mine besides throw it in the trash.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 damn, that's gonna be crazy!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP  NOW LESS BS N MORE BUILDIN :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14606809
> *LOOKING GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP    NOW LESS BS N MORE BUILDIN  :biggrin:
> *


This is my shit! I do what I want. Oh & thanks :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 02:51 PM~14606943
> *This is my shit! I do what I want. Oh & thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14606943
> *This is my shit! I do what I want. Oh & thanks :biggrin:
> *


PERO NO TE NOHES:biggrin: & UR WELCOME  :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2009, 03:03 PM~14607077
> *PERO NO TE NOHES:biggrin: & UR WELCOME    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14606809
> *LOOKING GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP    NOW LESS BS N MORE BUILDIN  :biggrin:
> *


You got to practus what you preah. I think you got your own build off to be worring about. 
Unless you know you are going to get spanked and don't care any more.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 03:25 PM~14607244
> *You got to practus what you preah. I think you got your own build off to be worring about.
> Unless you know you are going to get spanked and don't care any moer.
> *


 :0  good advise primo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AMEN BROTHER!! YOU BOTH BETTER GET READY TO HAVE JOUR ASS HANDED TO JEW


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

very true biggs i been on my build since day 1 havent stopped and worried about build im not and about getting spanked its just a build off if i win i win and if i lose i lose aint no biggy bro :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 05:34 PM~14608491
> *AMEN BROTHER!! YOU BOTH BETTER GET READY TO HAVE JOUR ASS HANDED TO JEW
> *


HAHAHAHA!!! ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS CHANCLA!! SO GET THE BUILDING!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 28 2009, 06:36 PM~14608511
> *very true biggs i been on my build since day 1 havent stopped and worried about build im not and about getting spanked its just a build off if i win i win and if i lose i lose aint no biggy bro  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 06:39 PM~14608543
> *HAHAHAHA!!! ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS CHANCLA!! SO GET THE BUILDING!!
> *


TRUST ME BRO!!!! I HAVE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 05:40 PM~14608552
> *TRUST ME BRO!!!! I HAVE
> *


pics or it's not happening!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

DAAAAAAANNNGGG Those builds are looking awsome. Darkside dude an allison powered elco??? Thats just plain sick

chris, bitchin concept, cant wait to see that thing in paint or lets say done

and mr 1/16 dude i dont know what to say. That thing is freaking awsome. 

Nice job all of you.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 28 2009, 05:44 PM~14608586
> *DAAAAAAANNNGGG Those builds are looking awsome. Darkside dude an allison powered elco??? Thats just plain sick
> 
> chris, bitchin concept, cant wait to see that thing in paint or lets say done
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14608580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I got some updates coming here in a few.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 28 2009, 06:44 PM~14608586
> *DAAAAAAANNNGGG Those builds are looking awsome. Darkside dude an allison powered elco??? Thats just plain sick
> 
> chris, bitchin concept, cant wait to see that thing in paint or lets say done
> ...


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

After tryin to figure out how the hell I am gonna fit this fucker in here, I think I got it.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 08:29 PM~14609756
> *After tryin to figure out how the hell I am gonna fit this fucker in here, I think I got it.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> ...


DDDDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNN!!!Thats is sik.I like it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work guys. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey chris your truck is looking so good it inspired me to finish my truck. I polished the body.and am modifying the interior tub to fit inside the cab. Hopefully it will all be done by next week.keep building and good luck on the build. Can't wait to see it finished. Late, Mad Indian  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! Mad Indian, I can't wait to see your truck. Make a topic for your build bro! Post them rides up


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14610454
> *Thanks fellas! Mad Indian, I can't wait to see your truck. Make a topic for your build bro! Post them rides up
> *


x2 post up your rides brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 02:51 PM~14606943
> *This is my shit! I do what I want. Oh & thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 28 2009, 09:25 PM~14611159
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: whats up bro? hit me up


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14611183
> *:biggrin:  whats up bro? hit me up
> *


FEELING SICK HOMIE REAL SICK BUT ILL GET AT YOU


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 28 2009, 09:49 PM~14611484
> *FEELING SICK HOMIE REAL SICK BUT ILL GET AT YOU
> *


 :thumbsup: hope feel better soon bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 28 2009, 10:49 PM~14611484
> *FEELING SICK HOMIE REAL SICK BUT ILL GET AT YOU
> *


DAM BRO! I PRAY THAT YOU GET WELL SOON!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST A FEW FOR NOW


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

AAAHHHHH SHHIIITTTT!!!!!! GOOD START BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 10:58 PM~14611633
> *AAAHHHHH SHHIIITTTT!!!!!! GOOD START BRO!!
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 09:56 PM~14611598
> *JUST A FEW FOR NOW
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass so far bro. Color fits you well too :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

all build are looking good fellas keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14611702
> *Looks bad ass so far bro. Color fits you well too :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SHOULDN'T TALK TO YOUR DADDY LIKE THAT.


NEVER MIND KEEP IT UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 11:02 PM~14611702
> *Looks bad ass so far bro. Color fits you well too :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAH BISH!! REMINDS ME OF YOUR TWINKIE MIJA!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 10:04 PM~14611727
> *all build are looking good fellas keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS PRIMO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 11:04 PM~14611727
> *all build are looking good fellas keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

you got it!!!!!!!!!! keep the updates coming i know this will be a close race!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 11:08 PM~14611773
> *you got it!!!!!!!!!! keep the updates coming i know this will be a close race!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 09:51 PM~14611509
> *:thumbsup:  hope feel better soon bro!!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 09:51 PM~14611516
> *DAM BRO! I PRAY THAT YOU GET WELL SOON!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 10:08 PM~14611773
> *you got it!!!!!!!!!! keep the updates coming i know this will be a close race!!!!!!!
> *


Close race.....I don't know. I think we're gonna see what happens when student challenges teacher. I see Howard slowly putting together a spanking. U guys better gang up on him or something. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 11:12 PM~14611832
> *Close race.....I don't know. I think we're gonna see what happens when student challenges teacher. I see Howard slowly putting together a spanking. U guys better gang up on him or something. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14611832
> *Close race.....I don't know. I think we're gonna see what happens when student challenges teacher. I see Howard slowly putting together a spanking. U guys better gang up on him or something. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NO NEED TO GANG UP ON HIM. I KNOW I STILL NEED A LOT MORE EXPERIENCE TO GET TO HIS LEVEL.























BUT, IF I WIN. THAT WILL BE BADASS  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 11:19 PM~14611955
> *NO NEED TO GANG UP ON HIM. I KNOW I STILL NEED A LOT MORE EXPERIENCE TO GET TO HIS LEVEL.
> BUT, IF I WIN. THAT WILL BE BADASS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 BUT IT WILL BE LIKE THIS TO JAMES :twak: AND CHR1S :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14611955
> *NO NEED TO GANG UP ON HIM. I KNOW I STILL NEED A LOT MORE EXPERIENCE TO GET TO HIS LEVEL.
> BUT, IF I WIN. THAT WILL BE BADASS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:







:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14612018
> *:0  :0  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WE'LL SEE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 11:29 PM~14612061
> *WE'LL SEE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14609756
> *After tryin to figure out how the hell I am gonna fit this fucker in here, I think I got it.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> ...



Wow bro thats alot of motor :0 ....even for that car LOL. Good luck with it man, Im sure you can pull it off


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

See what happens when I disappear for a few minutes?!? WTF?? Keep it up old man and Im gonna send you to "The Home"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What the hell are you doin Santiago??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY PAN BIMBO, I FOUND ONE OF YOUR FAMILY PICTURES OF YOU AND ONE OF YOUR CUZ'N :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you got me! Guess Im gonna have to change from wonderbread to :


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 29 2009, 12:53 AM~14612696
> *Damn, you got me! Guess Im gonna have to change from wonderbread to :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14609756
> *After tryin to figure out how the hell I am gonna fit this fucker in here, I think I got it.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> ...


Is this thing going to fly? :dunno: :angel: hno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14613023
> *Is this thing going to fly? :dunno:  :angel:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 02:33 AM~14613023
> *Is this thing going to fly? :dunno:  :angel:  hno:
> *


BBBWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14613023
> *Is this thing going to fly? :dunno:  :angel:  hno:
> *


I dont know what the hell its gonna do. I may end up just scrapping the whole project. LOL, Nah, Ill figure something out.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:15 PM~14618480
> *I dont know what the hell its gonna do. I may end up just scrapping the whole project. LOL, Nah, Ill figure something out.
> *


i know huh!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 29 2009, 03:15 PM~14618480
> *I dont know what the hell its gonna do. I may end up just scrapping the whole project. LOL, Nah, Ill figure something out.
> *


i know you can do it PAISA!!!!!!!!!!!! SI SE PUEDE!!!!!! SI SE PUEDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE'S A NEW PIC OF WHATS TO COME


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 29 2009, 12:14 AM~14612443
> *See what happens when I disappear for a few minutes?!? WTF?? Keep it up old man and Im gonna send you to "The Home"
> *


you and what army bish!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Elco is coming along good primo.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT MORE DONE. I NEED TO GET MORE TUBING TO HINGE IT UP. THEN STAT PAINTING IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good Chris. What color?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 12:06 AM~14624204
> *Looking good Chris. What color?
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 12:06 AM~14624204
> *Looking good Chris. What color?
> *


I'm thinking of a light blue body & a dark blue marbelized top.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 12:11 AM~14624230
> *I'm thinking of a light blue body & a dark blue marbelized top.
> *


I got some nice alsa silver and gold marbelizers ready to spray if you need some.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 12:15 AM~14624242
> *I got some nice alsa silver and gold marbelizers ready to spray if you need some.
> *


that would be nice bro! Yeah, if you can hook it up, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real good Chris!!!!  .


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 12:39 AM~14624338
> *Lookin real good Chris!!!!  .
> *


thanks dawg


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 29 2009, 11:53 PM~14624142
> *GOT MORE DONE. I NEED TO GET MORE TUBING TO HINGE IT UP. THEN STAT PAINTING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 10:56 PM~14611598
> *JUST A FEW FOR NOW
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Santiago. She coming out chingon. props


don v


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 30 2009, 01:19 AM~14624537
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

QUE ONDA LOCOS LOS RIDES SE MIRAN MASHINE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE!! HERE IS MORE FROM MY CHOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK CARNAL!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 30 2009, 10:25 PM~14634608
> *Looks good Bro!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14634623
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 PM~14634671
> *what up bro
> *


SHIT, HIT ME UP


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gimme a sec.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 11:39 PM~14635240
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 11:40 PM~14635246
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin homie? U buildin??!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 11:44 PM~14635276
> *whats crackin homie? U buildin??!!
> *


SANDING, A LOT OF SANDING


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 11:45 PM~14635286
> *SANDING, A LOT OF SANDING
> *


its somethin that needs to be done so......have at it!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What up Pat!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 11:49 PM~14635318
> *its somethin that needs to be done so......have at it!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 30 2009, 11:50 PM~14635323
> *What up Pat!!
> *


whatup homie. I didnt see this. U get that Jet engine put in place yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 12:30 AM~14582926
> *WELL I STARTED!! TODO PEDO & SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow

Thats a longgggggg Bitooooch. Shes a Looooker ! I like where your going with this
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 31 2009, 08:54 AM~14636994
> *Wow
> 
> Thats a longgggggg Bitooooch.  Shes a Looooker !  I like where your going with this
> ...


Thanks! I just hope it comes out the way I want :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 29 2009, 11:53 PM~14624142
> *GOT MORE DONE. I NEED TO GET MORE TUBING TO HINGE IT UP. THEN STAT PAINTING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! This ride looks EXCITING!! :0 :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 29 2009, 11:53 PM~14624142
> *GOT MORE DONE. I NEED TO GET MORE TUBING TO HINGE IT UP. THEN STAT PAINTING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass layed out like that homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! I appreciate it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i am gone 3 days and this is what i see :biggrin: . DAAAAAMN agian all builds are looking good.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 31 2009, 02:49 PM~14639607
> *i am gone 3 days and this is what i see :biggrin: . DAAAAAMN agian all builds are looking good.
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GOT A FEW FOR INSPIRATION TO FINISH THIS BUILD OFF!! ONE TO COMPLEMENT THE OTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 04:20 PM~14641060
> *GOT A FEW FOR INSPIRATION TO FINISH THIS BUILD OFF!! ONE TO COMPLEMENT THE OTHER!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




U know why does that black one look soo familiar??? :biggrin: :biggrin:   Nice pics bro. Now i am tempted to do that to a miniature sized 1/25 scale impala lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 31 2009, 05:25 PM~14641106
> *U know why does that black one look soo familiar??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:      Nice pics bro. Now i am tempted to do that to a miniature sized 1/25 scale impala lol*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

im keeping my eye on this thread :scrutinize: :scrutinize: .......good work from both of you guys.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14641121
> *im keeping my eye on this thread  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: .......good work from both of you guys.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANYTHING NEW FROM JEW CHR1S? WHAT HAPPENED TO PAN TOSTADO?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 09:50 PM~14643928
> *ANYTHING NEW FROM JEW CHR1S? WHAT HAPPENED TO PAN TOSTADO?
> *


 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 10:59 PM~14643992
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 09:50 PM~14643928
> *ANYTHING NEW FROM JEW CHR1S? WHAT HAPPENED TO PAN TOSTADO?
> *


just the new tecate I'm cracken open :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 11:32 PM~14644209
> *just the new tecate I'm cracken open  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SAVE SOME FOR NEXT WEEKEND BRO!! SEE JEW AND FLORIN SATURDAY AFTER NOON!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 30 2009, 12:53 AM~14624142
> *GOT MORE DONE. I NEED TO GET MORE TUBING TO HINGE IT UP. THEN STAT PAINTING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKEDEDEDEDED IT BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14644225
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SAVE SOME FOR NEXT WEEKEND BRO!! SEE JEW AND FLORIN SATURDAY AFTER NOON!!
> *


hey, I called you earlyer. He can't make it. He broke his neck or something. I'll be their tho.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 10:46 PM~14644299
> *hey, I called you earlyer. He can't make it. He broke his neck or something. I'll be their tho.
> *


huh? Who? :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 10:35 PM~14644240
> *I LIKEDEDEDEDED IT BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


Gracias carnal! Lot more work is needed tho :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 10:47 PM~14644307
> *huh? Who? :0
> *


sdrodder. Not broke just hurt bad.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF??? Is he alright??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2009, 10:50 PM~14644333
> *WTF??? Is he alright??
> *


He's ok, just banged up.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 11:46 PM~14644299
> *hey, I called you earlyer. He can't make it. He broke his neck or something. I'll be their tho.
> *


WHAT DID YOU DO TO HIM!!!??????!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn. Let homie know I am glad he is alright.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 11:02 PM~14644405
> *WHAT DID YOU DO TO HIM!!!??????!!!
> *


LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2009, 11:05 PM~14644421
> *LMAO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jul 31 2009, 10:50 PM~14644333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys. I am still with you gonna take alot to get rid of me :biggrin: I told chris what i did might as well share. Turned around couple nights ago and poped something in my neck out then back in in the morning. pinched a nerve and to top it off nicely i strained the muscle oh yeah and not to mention its all on one side. Pretty painfull and it kinda ruined everything. Cant build probably till sometime next week again. Pain is startin to go away but still... I talked to my friend who did the same thing he told me that it will hurt for round 2 weeks so i am not excited :uh: 

Thanks for the concern guys. I am fine just banged up.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 1 2009, 04:40 PM~14647841
> *Hey guys. I am still with you gonna take alot to get rid of me :biggrin:  I told chris what i did might as well share. Turned around couple nights ago and poped something in my neck out then back in in the morning. pinched a nerve and to top it off nicely i strained the muscle oh yeah and not to mention its all on one side. Pretty painfull and it kinda ruined everything. Cant build probably till sometime next week again. Pain is startin to go away but still... I talked to my friend who did the same thing he told me that it will hurt for round 2 weeks so i am not excited :uh:
> 
> Thanks for the concern guys. I am fine just banged up.
> *


DAM LIL BRO! IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST HIT US UP


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 1 2009, 05:12 PM~14648279
> *DAM LIL BRO! IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST HIT US UP
> *



Thanks bro. I will be nnl so i will see you guys there. Right now dont need anything i am pretty much set, i got food water a bathroom, and my rock-metal music collection and a ton of car mags i am set for a speedy recovery and not to mention the support on lay it low and another forum :biggrin:  


but u could do me a favor get back to work on that impalamino :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14648503
> *Thanks bro. I will be nnl so i will see you guys there. Right now dont need anything i am pretty much set, i got food water a bathroom, and my rock-metal music collection and a ton of car mags i am set for a speedy recovery and not to mention the support on lay it low and another forum :biggrin:
> but u could do me a favor get back to work on that impalamino :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAH!! PUCKER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14648503
> *Thanks bro. I will be nnl so i will see you guys there. Right now dont need anything i am pretty much set, i got food water a bathroom, and my rock-metal music collection and a ton of car mags i am set for a speedy recovery and not to mention the support on lay it low and another forum :biggrin:
> but u could do me a favor get back to work on that impalamino :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: good stuff builds are looking good fellas


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:26 PM~14650274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: good stuff builds are looking good fellas
> *


gracias primo


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess Im gonna have to fall off of this one. Sorry guys. Shit wasnt working out the way I wanted it, and kinda hacked the body up for nothing. 
Florin, glad you are gonna be at the show next weekend. Hope your gonna come and kick it with us at Santiago's for a bit on Saturday.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2009, 08:20 PM~14655434
> *Guess Im gonna have to fall off of this one. Sorry guys. Shit wasnt working out the way I wanted it, and kinda hacked the body up for nothing.
> Florin, glad you are gonna be at the show next weekend. Hope your gonna come and kick it with us at Santiago's for a bit on Saturday.
> *



hey man yeah me 2 i am hoping to come over. If not i will be kicking it with oyu guys at the show after i show this one guy how to do a minitruck c notch


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14655577
> *hey man yeah me 2 i am hoping to come over. If not i will be kicking it with oyu guys at the show after i show this one guy how to do a minitruck c notch
> *


IT WILL BE KOOL TO HAVE JEW AT THE PAD LIL BRO!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 3 2009, 12:01 PM~14660322
> *IT WILL BE KOOL TO HAVE JEW AT THE PAD LIL BRO!!
> *



i will talk to dad about it. Like i said if i cant come over i will be at the show for sure. BTW what time will this happen on saturday?  


P.S I need some updates on the impalamino   
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 3 2009, 01:08 PM~14660393
> *i will talk to dad about it. Like i said if i cant come over i will be at the show for sure. BTW what time will this happen on saturday?
> P.S I need some updates on the impalamino
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ABOUT 3PM  TILL?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 3 2009, 12:10 PM~14660410
> *ABOUT 3PM  TILL?
> *



alright cool i will shoot it by dad tonight and see what he says cause i know he said he wanted to get some stuff done in the morning. I will u know


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 3 2009, 01:14 PM~14660442
> *alright cool i will shoot it by dad tonight and see what he says cause i know he said he wanted to get some stuff done in the morning. I will u know
> *


SWEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: THIS BUILD OFF IS KOOL, BIG DOGG!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU BUILD SOMETHING AFTER ALL THIS TIME OF SLACKING OFF!!! KICK MY ASS AND SHOW US HOW IT'S DONE!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah Santiago, kick his ass, oh wait, you cant kick that high.  
Nah, you both are doin a bad ass job with your stuff. Wish I woulda had another Camino, I would came back in for another round of "Kick The Cracker"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:31 PM~14668304
> *Yeah Santiago, kick his ass, oh wait, you cant kick that high.
> Nah, you both are doin a bad ass job with your stuff. Wish I woulda had another Camino, I would came back in for another round of "Kick The Cracker"
> *


damn dawg, your daddy is here drinking. He got on my my shit & posted that!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF??? LMAO. So both you fuckers are drinking with out me?? Thats not fair. Hey, if I pick up another Camino kit at the show, would I be able to jump back in this buildoff??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:36 PM~14668337
> *WTF??? LMAO. So both you fuckers are drinking with out me?? Thats not fair. Hey, if I pick up another Camino kit at the show, would I be able to jump back in this buildoff??
> *


yup! It's all good bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH!!! THANKS FOR LETING ME KICK IT WITH JEW TWO AT THE PAD BRO!! THE "TECATES" WERE GOOD AND "COLD"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 4 2009, 03:16 PM~14673875
> *HAHAHAHAH!!! THANKS FOR LETING ME KICK IT WITH JEW TWO AT THE PAD BRO!! THE "TECATES" WERE GOOD AND "COLD"
> *


Anytime bro!!  Thanks for the food :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14673917
> *Anytime bro!!   Thanks for the food :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wass up guys hows the build off coming along 

who's got any updates :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14674616
> *wass up guys hows the build off coming along
> 
> who's got any updates  :biggrin:
> *


No updates from me, just hangovers :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 4 2009, 03:44 PM~14674738
> *No updates from me, just hangovers :biggrin:
> *


just have a six pack and 13 hail marys n ur good for the day :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2009, 05:01 PM~14674913
> *just have a six pack and 13 hail marys n ur good for the day :biggrin:
> *


  only a sixer? I was thinking a 30 pack :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 4 2009, 06:14 PM~14675039
> * only a sixer? I was thinking a 30 pack  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I got the doors hinged yesterday. No pics tho. My laptop won't charge anymore :angry: . I won't be able to post pics for a bit.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 6 2009, 07:36 PM~14697522
> *Well I got the doors hinged yesterday. No pics tho. My laptop won't charge anymore  :angry: . I won't be able to post pics for a bit.
> *


 BRING IT SO SHERMSTICK CAN LOOK AT IT AND MAYBE FIXEDEDED IT FOR JEW BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 08:53 PM~14698815
> *BRING IT SO SHERMSTICK CAN LOOK AT IT AND MAYBE FIXEDEDED IT FOR JEW BRO
> *


Just fixed it bro, gracias


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I HAD A BLAST THIS WEEKEND BUT, TIME TO GET BACK TO KICKING SOME ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I HAD TO REMOVE THE ROOF, GET THE TUB MOUNTED ON THE BODY, & MORE SANDING  WELL STILL NEED LOTS OF WORK, PLUS THIS BEER DON'T HELP AT ALL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 11 2009, 01:18 AM~14733058
> *WELL I HAD A BLAST THIS WEEKEND BUT, TIME TO GET BACK TO KICKING SOME ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I HAD TO REMOVE THE ROOF, GET THE TUB MOUNTED ON THE BODY, & MORE SANDING   WELL STILL NEED LOTS OF WORK, PLUS THIS BEER DON'T HELP AT ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


LLOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 11 2009, 12:20 AM~14733065
> *LLOKING GOOD BRO!!
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>GRACIAS CARNAL</span>


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice chris....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin really nice bro!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE RIMS? WHOSE ARE THOSE?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS. THIS KIT IS A B#$%@!!! BUT I'LL GET IT DONE  
THEIRS SOME BOMBASS CIGARS INVOLVED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 11 2009, 12:30 AM~14733097
> *NICE RIMS? WHOSE ARE THOSE?
> *


HERB DEEKS. I GOT THEM AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i was tellin myself..........."he got a good deal on those wheels"
that was like the best find there...!

they look really good...!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 11 2009, 12:43 AM~14733141
> *i was tellin myself..........."he got a good deal on those wheels"
> that was like the best find there...!
> 
> ...


HA! YUP, THAT DUDE HOOKED IT UP HUH?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris, that is gonna look sick bro. Your doing a bad ass job homie.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 10 2009, 11:18 PM~14733058
> *WELL I HAD A BLAST THIS WEEKEND BUT, TIME TO GET BACK TO KICKING SOME ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I HAD TO REMOVE THE ROOF, GET THE TUB MOUNTED ON THE BODY, & MORE SANDING   WELL STILL NEED LOTS OF WORK, PLUS THIS BEER DON'T HELP AT ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


hey chris lookin sweet bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 11 2009, 12:18 AM~14733058
> *WELL I HAD A BLAST THIS WEEKEND BUT, TIME TO GET BACK TO KICKING SOME ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I HAD TO REMOVE THE ROOF, GET THE TUB MOUNTED ON THE BODY, & MORE SANDING   WELL STILL NEED LOTS OF WORK, PLUS THIS BEER DON'T HELP AT ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Tight! You gonna put the roof back on? I would, it makes the rear look superlong and sleek.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2009, 03:22 AM~14766549
> *Tight! You gonna put the roof back on? I would, it makes the rear look superlong and sleek.
> *


Thanks fellas!  

Yeah, the roof will be back on. The roof is what's going to have most of the paint work. Right now I'm still trying to hinge the hood & looking for a donner for the suspenssion.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 14 2009, 12:05 PM~14768705
> *Thanks fellas!
> 
> Yeah, the roof will be back on. The roof is  what's going to have most of the paint work. Right now I'm still trying to hinge the hood & looking for a donner for the suspenssion.
> *



YOU GOT ANY OF THE 5 DOLLAR 66 CHEVELL WAGON KITS ????? THAT WILL WORK ! :biggrin: 

OR IF YOU HAVE A 65 IMPALA ?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

bitchin work chris. I like it. Keep up the good work bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 14 2009, 02:10 PM~14770950
> *bitchin work chris. I like it. Keep up the good work bro
> *


Thanks bro. Hey pm me your addy. I found more sets of wheels for you.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY GRAMPS, WHERE'S YOUR PROGRESS PICS?? CHRIS POSTED HIS. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2009, 04:39 PM~14772823
> *HEY GRAMPS, WHERE'S YOUR PROGRESS PICS?? CHRIS POSTED HIS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 14 2009, 02:30 PM~14771170
> *Thanks bro. Hey pm me your addy. I found more sets of wheels for you.
> *



ok i will do that. For you el camino i think the rims in the second pic look better


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 14 2009, 10:38 PM~14775185
> *ok i will do that. For you el camino i think the rims in the second pic look better
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey chris pic #2 looks better bro and leave the top off looks way better with out it


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WIRES!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

hey santiago why dont u get back to that impalamino i need some updates ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14774997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! with the wires ofcourse.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON MY IMPALAMINO AND THIS IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Now there we go. That impala is looking awsome. Nice work on the tubs and all the scratch work. Keep it up.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 19 2009, 11:32 AM~14816217
> *Now there we go. That impala is looking awsome. Nice work on the tubs and all the scratch work. Keep it up.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Cars are looking good fellas keep it up the dead line is right around the corner....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 19 2009, 01:15 PM~14818020
> *Cars are looking good fellas keep it up the dead line is right around the corner....
> *


  I know! I don't even have my paint yet :tears: :tears:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 01:17 PM~14818040
> * I know! I don't even have my paint yet  :tears:  :tears:
> *



what paint u plannin on???


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I THINK HE SAID PURPLE AND PINK WITH MARSHMELLOW INTERIOR WITH A RAINBOW AND UNICORN ON THE HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 03:07 PM~14819112
> *I THINK HE SAID PURPLE AND PINK WITH MARSHMELLOW INTERIOR WITH A RAINBOW AND UNICORN ON THE HOOD :biggrin:
> *


SORRY CARNAL, I DONT WANT TO COPY YOUR CAMARO! :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 04:22 PM~14819271
> *SORRY CARNAL, I DONT WANT TO COPY YOUR CAMARO! :uh:
> *


OOHHH SO YOU WANNA GO THEIR HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 19 2009, 02:31 PM~14818792
> *what paint u plannin on???
> *


I'm going to use 3 tones of blue & pearl. I'll have it by this weekend


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 03:23 PM~14819281
> *OOHHH SO YOU WANNA GO THEIR HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Well you started. We can end it their if you like....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 04:26 PM~14819309
> *:dunno:  Well you started. We can end it their if you like....
> *


LETS SEE WHATCHA GOT


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 21 2009, 05:33 PM~14542422
> *Dang this will be interesting for sure. Specialy since its the 3 comidians doing it :biggrin:    Cant wait to see what u guys do.
> *




Seems like i was right early on huh guys. So now santiago whats this i hear about that camaro?? with unicorn on the hood?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 19 2009, 03:35 PM~14819399
> *Seems like i was right early on huh guys. So now santiago whats this i hear about that camaro?? with unicorn on the hood?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 03:38 PM~14819430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



if u already mention it he might as well share the details right?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS IS MY CAMERO I BUILT ABOUT 11 YEARS AGO! "NO UNICORN" THATS ALL CHR1S


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 03:48 PM~14819558
> *THIS IS MY CAMERO I BUILT ABOUT 11 YEARS AGO! "NO UNICORN" THATS ALL CHR1S
> 
> 
> ...


BRO, THAT WAS YOUR IDEA!!! & AS WE CAN SEE YOU LIKE THEM COLORS ALREADY. SO WHY YOU CRYING!!!? :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 04:51 PM~14819606
> *BRO, THAT WAS YOUR IDEA!!! & AS WE CAN SEE YOU LIKE THEM COLORS ALREADY. SO WHY YOU CRYING!!!? :uh:
> *


I DON'T CRY SWEETIE!! I CAN HANDEL MY OWN! MEMBER THAT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 03:52 PM~14819614
> *I DON'T CRY SWEETIE!! I CAN HANDEL MY OWN! MEMBER THAT
> *


YUP, IT HELPS A LOT WHEN YOU HAVE A SHOULDER TO CRY ON RIGHT NEXT TO YOU


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 04:55 PM~14819641
> *YUP, IT HELPS A LOT WHEN YOU HAVE A SHOULDER TO CRY ON RIGHT NEXT TO YOU
> *


YUP!! YOU LIKE IT WHEN I HOLD JEW CLOSE TO MY NUTTZ :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Thats funny stuff. BTW camaro is sweet.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 03:57 PM~14819661
> *YUP!! YOU LIKE IT WHEN I HOLD JEW CLOSE TO MY NUTTZ :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST BE ON SOME GOOD SHIT!! I'M NOT CLOSE TO BEING ECKUSTOMS619 SIZE. BUT IM SURE YOUR ON HIS NUTTS AT THE MOMENT!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

This is getting to be a good comedy show. Better go get me some popcorn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 05:04 PM~14819738
> *YOU MUST BE ON SOME GOOD SHIT!! I'M NOT CLOSE TO BEING  ECKUSTOMS619 SIZE. BUT IM SURE YOUR ON HIS NUTTS AT THE MOMENT!
> *


NOW WHY YOU WANNA BRING HIM INTO THIS? YOU AND I KNOW WHATS GOING ON BRO ON THE BUILDS HUH EVEN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 04:08 PM~14819777
> *NOW WHY YOU WANNA BRING HIM INTO THIS? YOU AND I KNOW WHATS GOING ON BRO ON THE BUILDS HUH  EVEN
> *


  HUH


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 05:11 PM~14819800
> *  HUH
> *


HUH!?!?! WERE EVEN BRO!! NOW I WILL GO BACK TO MY CHOP SHOP AND GET BACK TO BUILDING!!  WE NEED MORE BUILDING THAN CLOWNING


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14819819
> *HUH!?!?! WERE EVEN BRO!! NOW I WILL GO BACK TO MY CHOP SHOP AND GET BACK TO BUILDING!!   WE NEED MORE BUILDING THAN CLOWNING
> *


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn i made popcorn after the show was over. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 19 2009, 04:23 PM~14819916
> *damn i made popcorn after the show was over.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok I'll start with you now :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 04:25 PM~14819935
> *Oh ok I'll start with you now :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 19 2009, 04:37 PM~14820041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN, THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE. BUT THEN AGAIN WITH ALL THE MEDS I BEEN TAKIN LATELY, EVERYTHING IS FUNNY. 
SANTIAGO, I STILL LOVE THAT CAMARO, EVEN IF IT LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS TO BIG GAY AL, OR BARBIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 06:16 PM~14821072
> *DAMN, THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE. BUT THEN AGAIN WITH ALL THE MEDS I BEEN TAKIN LATELY, EVERYTHING IS FUNNY.
> SANTIAGO, I STILL LOVE THAT CAMARO, EVEN IF IT LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS TO BIG GAY AL, OR BARBIE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 . Whats going on in here???? I am at work and everyone comes out to play huh???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 07:16 PM~14821072
> *DAMN, THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE. BUT THEN AGAIN WITH ALL THE MEDS I BEEN TAKIN LATELY, EVERYTHING IS FUNNY.
> SANTIAGO, I STILL LOVE THAT CAMARO, EVEN IF IT LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS TO BIG GAY AL, OR BARBIE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good Shit!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL EVERYONE I HAVE TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I HAVE TALKED WIOTH CHR1S619 AND I ASKED HIM IF WE CAN STOP THE BUILDOFF UNTILL I GET BACK TO WORK! I WAS LET GO OF TODAY BY THE HOTEL FOR SOMETHING THAT I DID NOT DO SO I AM LOOKING FOR A NEW JOB AND I HAVE A FEW LINED UP ALREADY  SO MY TIME WILL BE SPENT ON GETING THE JOB THAT WAS POSTED AND GETTING BACK ON TRACK! HE AGREED TO STOP FOR THE TIME BEING


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 03:36 PM~14830525
> *WELL EVERYONE I HAVE TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I HAVE TALKED WIOTH CHR1S619 AND I ASKED HIM IF WE CAN STOP THE BUILDOFF UNTILL I GET BACK TO WORK! I WAS LET GO OF TODAY BY THE HOTEL FOR SOMETHING THAT I DID NOT DO SO I AM LOOKING FOR A NEW JOB AND I HAVE A FEW LINED UP ALREADY   SO MY TIME WILL BE SPENT ON GETING THE JOB THAT WAS POSTED AND GETTING BACK ON TRACK! HE AGREED TO STOP FOR THE TIME BEING
> *



damn sorry to hear that bro  Hope all turns out well. So no more build off but can we keep the jokes going? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 02:36 PM~14830525
> *WELL EVERYONE I HAVE TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I HAVE TALKED WIOTH CHR1S619 AND I ASKED HIM IF WE CAN STOP THE BUILDOFF UNTILL I GET BACK TO WORK! I WAS LET GO OF TODAY BY THE HOTEL FOR SOMETHING THAT I DID NOT DO SO I AM LOOKING FOR A NEW JOB AND I HAVE A FEW LINED UP ALREADY   SO MY TIME WILL BE SPENT ON GETING THE JOB THAT WAS POSTED AND GETTING BACK ON TRACK! HE AGREED TO STOP FOR THE TIME BEING
> *


aw fuey :angry: i say burn down da place make it look accidental


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 20 2009, 05:19 PM~14830993
> *aw fuey  :angry: i say burn down da place make it look accidental
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 03:57 PM~14830746
> *damn sorry to hear that bro   Hope all turns out well. So no more build off but can we keep the jokes going? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 03:20 PM~14831004
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


:0  i know sumone who knows sumone he knows sumone else that sumone would do it for sumone else :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 03:36 PM~14830525
> *WELL EVERYONE I HAVE TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I HAVE TALKED WIOTH CHR1S619 AND I ASKED HIM IF WE CAN STOP THE BUILDOFF UNTILL I GET BACK TO WORK! I WAS LET GO OF TODAY BY THE HOTEL FOR SOMETHING THAT I DID NOT DO SO I AM LOOKING FOR A NEW JOB AND I HAVE A FEW LINED UP ALREADY   SO MY TIME WILL BE SPENT ON GETING THE JOB THAT WAS POSTED AND GETTING BACK ON TRACK! HE AGREED TO STOP FOR THE TIME BEING
> *


Hell no there is no excuses now get off your ass and start building lol. Just kidding I understand about losing you job its not cool at all but I have faith in you and you will bounce back. Don't worry the cigar is cilling and will be ready when it needs to be. Just let me know when I should give this out. Good luck,mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 07:13 PM~14832807
> *Hell no there is no excuses now get off your ass and start building lol. Just kidding I understand about losing you job its not cool at all but I have faith in you and you will bounce back. Don't worry the cigar is cilling and will be ready when it needs to be. Just let me know when I should give this out. Good luck,mad indian
> *


Hell no!! He forfited! :biggrin: just kidding! That cigar will be mines tho


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14832861
> *Hell no!! He forfited!  :biggrin:  just kidding! That cigar will be mines tho
> *



I bet santiago will fight u on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 07:31 PM~14833033
> *I bet santiago will fight u on this one. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro, I can't be fighting old people. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:37 PM~14833101
> *Sorry bro, I can't be fighting old people. :biggrin:
> *



hey come one thats not nice. U dont want to make him mad now. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 07:39 PM~14833120
> *hey come one thats not nice. U dont want to make him mad now. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:40 PM~14833142
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh u are so bad. Thats a detention after scratchbuilding class. Now go stand in the corner mister :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 07:43 PM~14833185
> *Oh u are so bad. Thats a detention after scratchbuilding class. Now go stand in the corner mister  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think my punishment would be worst if beat up the teacher :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:37 PM~14833101
> *Sorry bro, I can't be fighting old people. :biggrin:
> *


No fighting the cigar will still be here. Detention will and must be served by srodder or a penalty will be imposed.lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:48 PM~14833246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I think my punishment would be worst if beat up the teacher  :biggrin:
> *



oh u want a teacher beatin as punishment. Ok hey santiago go get a baseball bat :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 07:51 PM~14833283
> *No fighting the cigar will still be here. Detention will and must be served by srodder or a penalty will be imposed.lol
> *


I second that!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:54 PM~14833312
> *I second that!!!!
> *



wo wait am i in trouble now??? U mean i have detention now? damn :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14833295
> *oh u want a teacher beatin as punishment. Ok hey santiago go get a baseball bat :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he can't use a bat!! He won't be able to catch up! Damn!! He has his bow tho hno: hno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 07:56 PM~14833336
> *wo wait am i in trouble now??? U mean i have detention now? damn :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:58 PM~14833361
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



u will never take me alive. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 07:57 PM~14833340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  he can't use a bat!! He won't be able to catch up! Damn!! He has his bow tho  hno:  hno:
> *



well there we go he has 2 options. 1 he can use a bat i just gotta hook him up with some rocket roller skates or 2 he has a bow and arrow :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14833394
> *well there we go he has 2 options. 1 he can use a bat i just gotta hook him up with some rocket roller skates or 2 he has a bow and arrow :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: him in rocket shoes!!! I would pay to see him use them :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14833432
> *:biggrin: him in rocket shoes!!! I would pay to see him use them  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



to think about that me 2 lol


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14833295
> *oh u want a teacher beatin as punishment. Ok hey santiago go get a baseball bat :biggrin:
> *


No teacher beatings now boy-you will now be punished-not only that I also have a large bat but a mandatory 1 year detention during model car shows will be imposed but I will tell you daddy to whip your ass dig I get along with daddy and will tell him to appear in detention lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 08:06 PM~14833451
> *No teacher beatings now boy-you will now be punished-not only that I also have a large bat but a mandatory 1 year detention during model car shows will be imposed but I will tell you daddy to whip your ass dig I get along with daddy and will tell him to appear in detention lol
> *


 :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 08:06 PM~14833451
> *No teacher beatings now boy-you will now be punished-not only that I also have a large bat but a mandatory 1 year detention during model car shows will be imposed but I will tell you daddy to whip your ass dig I get along with daddy and will tell him to appear in detention lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats funny right there. Good sense of humor bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14833474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Thats funny right there. Good sense of humor bro :thumbsup:
> *


I hope so you know you got the message lol now enough with this topic now get building no more chances I'm on the phone with dad and he said that he will take action now he he so be cool and take care and no rocket shoes needed I'm old school and I will catch you never under estimate the older generation just ask dad lol mad indian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 08:41 PM~14833872
> *I hope so you know you got the message lol now enough with this topic now get building no more chances I'm on the phone with dad and he said that he will take action now he he so be cool and take care and no rocket shoes needed I'm old school and I will catch you never under estimate the older generation just ask dad lol mad indian
> *



yeah i will stop now out of respect  As usual no offense to anyone. Time to get back to the bench anyway. Thanks for the good laughs guys  

Santiago i hope all works out for u soon.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14833473
> *:0
> *


hey chris aren't you finnished with your truck yet? Let's get it done I'm dying to see it finished. Or just give it to me he he. Mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 08:43 PM~14833904
> *yeah i will stop now out of respect   As usual no offense to anyone. Time to get back to the bench anyway. Thanks for the good laughs guys
> 
> Santiago i hope all works out for u soon.
> *


X2!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 08:45 PM~14833926
> *hey chris aren't you finnished with your truck yet? Let's get it done I'm dying to see it finished. Or just give it to me he he.  Mad indian
> *


Not yet bro. Still need some work on it


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 20 2009, 08:43 PM~14833904
> *yeah i will stop now out of respect   As usual no offense to anyone. Time to get back to the bench anyway. Thanks for the good laughs guys
> 
> Santiago i hope all works out for u soon.
> *


Don't worry no one was offended it was fun wasn't it? Now get building now and hope to see you models finished be cool mad indian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 20 2009, 08:48 PM~14833978
> *Don't worry no one was offended it was fun wasn't it? Now get building now and hope to see you models finished be cool mad indian
> *



yeah it was fun real fun. I will surely finish some stuff up for u guys to see.  Thanks for the laughs anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IM SORRY THAT THOSE FUCKS LET YOU GO OVER SOME BS THAT I KNOW YOU DIDNT DO. LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE EARLIER, YOU'LL BOUNCE BACK AND FIND SOMETHING. PLUS THERE IS ALWAYS A CORNER NEAR CHRIS' JOB THAT IS LOOKING FOR HELP :biggrin: 
JUST BE CAREFUL FOR THE COPS.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 09:12 PM~14834273
> *IM SORRY THAT THOSE FUCKS LET YOU GO OVER SOME BS THAT I KNOW YOU DIDNT DO. LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE  PHONE EARLIER, YOU'LL BOUNCE BACK AND FIND SOMETHING. PLUS THERE IS ALWAYS A CORNER NEAR CHRIS' JOB THAT IS LOOKING FOR HELP :biggrin:
> JUST BE CAREFUL FOR THE COPS.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14834498
> *:biggrin:
> *


you shouldn't be talking to your daddy like that!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHY NOT?? WHAT ELSE AM I GONNA DO BESIDES PUT HIM IN A RETIREMENT HOME??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 09:39 PM~14834599
> *WHY NOT?? WHAT ELSE AM I GONNA DO BESIDES PUT HIM IN A RETIREMENT HOME??
> *


you could put him on some rocket shoes & lite them up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH, OR .... HEY, TOO BAD RINGLING BROS. JUST PAST, WE COULDA PUT HIM IN THE CIRCUS WITH ALL HIS ACROBATICS HE HAS DONE WITH THE TRASH CAN.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14834627
> *YEAH, OR .... HEY, TOO BAD RINGLING BROS. JUST PAST, WE COULDA PUT HIM IN THE CIRCUS WITH ALL HIS ACROBATICS HE HAS DONE WITH THE TRASH CAN.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST SO JEW KNOW HOW I ROLL BISH!! BBBBBBAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM!!!! YOUR HIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OK ROBIN HOOD.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

you wont see me either :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 PM~14834627
> *YEAH, OR .... HEY, TOO BAD RINGLING BROS. JUST PAST, WE COULDA PUT HIM IN THE CIRCUS WITH ALL HIS ACROBATICS HE HAS DONE WITH THE TRASH CAN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'M STILL ROLLING ON THAT ONE!! I WAS LIKE "OK, JUMP ON THE TOP OF THE TRASH CAN AND SMASH IT DOWN! AND THEN I WAS LIKE AAAAYYYY WWWAAAAAYYYY!!!! THEN THE CAN ROLLED ABOUT THREE FEET AND THEN I HIT THE GROUND!! (CHR1S) ARE YOU OK? I SAID YEAH!!!! BBBBBBWWWWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!! I SHOULD HAVE HAD MY CAMERA READY FOR IT!!!! PINCHI CHR1S WAS TURNING COLORS LAUGHING!!!"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 09:51 PM~14834737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'M STILL ROLLING ON THAT ONE!! I WAS LIKE "OK, JUMP ON THE TOP OF THE TRASH CAN AND SMASH IT DOWN! AND THEN I WAS LIKE  AAAAYYYY WWWAAAAAYYYY!!!! THEN THE CAN ROLLED ABOUT THREE FEET AND THEN I HIT THE GROUND!! (CHR1S) ARE YOU OK? I SAID YEAH!!!! BBBBBBWWWWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!! I SHOULD HAVE HAD MY CAMERA READY FOR IT!!!! PINCHI CHR1S WAS TURNING COLORS LAUGHING!!!"
> *


& every time i member it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14834695
> *you wont see me either :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


UH OH HOWARD, LOOKS LIKE ITS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14834763
> *UH OH HOWARD, LOOKS LIKE ITS
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 PM~14834695
> *you wont see me either :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHI BEEBEE RAFFEL  




MINE AND MY DADS SHOP TOY  IT'S AT ONE OF MY DADS FREINDS SHOP


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 09:51 PM~14834737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'M STILL ROLLING ON THAT ONE!! I WAS LIKE "OK, JUMP ON THE TOP OF THE TRASH CAN AND SMASH IT DOWN! AND THEN I WAS LIKE  AAAAYYYY WWWAAAAAYYYY!!!! THEN THE CAN ROLLED ABOUT THREE FEET AND THEN I HIT THE GROUND!! (CHR1S) ARE YOU OK? I SAID YEAH!!!! BBBBBBWWWWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!! I SHOULD HAVE HAD MY CAMERA READY FOR IT!!!! PINCHI CHR1S WAS TURNING COLORS LAUGHING!!!"
> *


DAMN, I WISH I COULDA BEEN THERE TO SEE THAT ONE. I WOULDA PAID TO SEE THAT!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14834808
> *PINCHI BEEBEE RAFFEL
> MINE AND MY DADS SHOP TOY   IT'S AT ONE OF MY DADS FREINDS SHOP
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!, YOU GOIN TO IRAQ WITH THAT??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14834808
> *PINCHI BEEBEE RAFFEL
> MINE AND MY DADS SHOP TOY   IT'S AT ONE OF MY DADS FREINDS SHOP
> 
> ...


well mines is available whenever


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14834826
> *WTF?!?!, YOU GOIN TO IRAQ WITH THAT??
> *


MY DADS CONTACT SOLD IT TO US A LAST YEARS!! $4,800.00  WITH THE CASE AND A CASE OF AMMO TOO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCK!! LOOKS LIKE YOU COULD TAKE OUT AN ENTIRE ZIP CODE WITH THAT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 10:59 PM~14834847
> *well mines is available whenever
> *


I CAN GET YOU FROM HERE!!  IT'S JUST DOWN THE ROAD FROM MY DADS!! I'LL ASK HIM TO BRING IT BACK AND WE'LL GO TO THE RANGE AND SHOOT SOME CANS!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 10:53 PM~14834763
> *UH OH HOWARD, LOOKS LIKE ITS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14834878
> *I CAN GET YOU FROM HERE!!   IT'S JUST DOWN THE ROAD FROM MY DADS!! I'LL ASK HIM TO BRING IT BACK AND WE'LL GO TO THE RANGE AND SHOOT SOME CANS!!
> *


cans???????????? they better be garbage cans at 500 yards!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

whats wrong with pink yo!? Candy pink, no clear yet)








And wtf is happen to the yob mang? holla at me, I'll be home Sunday and most of Saturday.
Later.
Paul




> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 06:16 PM~14821072
> *DAMN, THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE. BUT THEN AGAIN WITH ALL THE MEDS I BEEN TAKIN LATELY, EVERYTHING IS FUNNY.
> SANTIAGO, I STILL LOVE THAT CAMARO, EVEN IF IT LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS TO BIG GAY AL, OR BARBIE.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Can I come too? all I gotz is a Russian ww2 sniper rifle and an M1A1! (who wants a sore shoulder! the Ruskie kicks my ass!) :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 10:04 PM~14834905
> *cans???????????? they better be garbage cans at 500 yards!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14834878
> *I CAN GET YOU FROM HERE!!   IT'S JUST DOWN THE ROAD FROM MY DADS!! I'LL ASK HIM TO BRING IT BACK AND WE'LL GO TO THE RANGE AND SHOOT SOME CANS!!
> *


HEY WTF?? :angry: I WANNA GO ALSO  
THAT WAY CHRIS AND I CAN PLAY DUCK HUNT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 11:08 PM~14834942
> *HEY WTF?? :angry: I WANNA GO ALSO
> THAT WAY CHRIS AND I CAN PLAY DUCK HUNT
> 
> ...


THIS INDIAN IS GOING TO SHOOT "AMERICANS-MEXICANS-PURTO RICANS-AFRICANS-AND TRASH CANS"


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 20 2009, 10:08 PM~14834939
> *Can I come too? all I gotz is a Russian ww2 sniper rifle and an M1A1! (who wants a sore shoulder! the Ruskie kicks my ass!) :biggrin:
> *


the more the merrier :biggrin: 

i got an M44, an 8mm Mauser, Winchester model 94, & more :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Dam! I'd say most of us are well armed eh! That reminds me, I gotta pick up some more 30 cal carbine rounds, and some 7.62X54r too! (only 70 rounds left! :angry: )


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 20 2009, 11:16 PM~14835030
> *Dam! I'd say most of us are well armed eh! That reminds me, I gotta pick up some more 30 cal carbine rounds, and some 7.62X54r too! (only 70 rounds left! :angry: )
> *


MAIN WE GOTZ TO GET MORE AMMO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 20 2009, 10:16 PM~14835030
> *Dam! I'd say most of us are well armed eh! That reminds me, I gotta pick up some more 30 cal carbine rounds, and some 7.62X54r too! (only 70 rounds left! :angry: )
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

I KNOW HUH!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

well lets plan this out!!!!!!!!!!!!1 im ready :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 11:24 PM~14835122
> *well lets plan this out!!!!!!!!!!!!1 im ready :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am ready too. Lemme just see if I can get some toys from the Corps!!!! :biggrin: or I can just go shootin on Saturday over here. My homie has just got his M16 and he already had an M4, 22, m44, 91/30, M1 carbine, Mack 10, 45, 9, and a 30.06. :biggrin: Lets go to wark bitches!!!!! Damn I wish those were all minez though.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay Santiago I am sorry to hear what has happened bro. You should fuckin put some heads through the wall with those fools dawg. Better yet, after you help me move back to Cali I will do it for you. Best of luck with the upcoming job opportunities. Hey I heard Big 5 is lookin to get rid of this one security gaurd!!!! The fucker plays on his phone all damn day...... :biggrin: .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HE'S EITHER PLAYING ON HIS PHONE OR CHILLIN AT TACO BELL ALL DAY


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 20 2009, 11:36 PM~14835667
> *Ay Santiago I am sorry to hear what has happened bro. You should fuckin put some heads through the wall with those fools dawg. Better yet, after you help me move back to Cali I will do it for you. Best of luck with the upcoming job opportunities. Hey I heard Big 5 is lookin to get rid of this one security gaurd!!!! The fucker plays on his phone all damn day...... :biggrin: .
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 11:39 PM~14835687
> *HE'S EITHER PLAYING ON HIS PHONE OR CHILLIN AT TACO BELL ALL DAY
> *


Wings N Things!!!!! Taco Bell cut him off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 11:42 PM~14835698
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WINGS???? DAMN, NOW IM HUNGRY AGAIN.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 11:47 PM~14835725
> *WINGS???? DAMN, NOW IM HUNGRY AGAIN.
> *


Lay off the weed!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 21 2009, 12:26 AM~14835601
> *I am ready too. Lemme just see if I can get some toys from the Corps!!!! :biggrin:  or I can just go shootin on Saturday over here. My homie has just got his M16 and he already had an M4, 22, m44, 91/30, M1 carbine, Mack 10, 45, 9, and a 30.06. :biggrin: Lets go to wark bitches!!!!! Damn I wish those were all minez though.
> *


THATZ MY DAWG!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


^^^^^^ thas all i gots to say :biggrin: Good stuff guys


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 02:28 PM~14840785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ^^^^^^ thas all i gots to say  :biggrin:  Good stuff guys
> *


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

:420: BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA! :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 20 2009, 11:50 PM~14835739
> *Lay off the weed!!!!!
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 20 2009, 11:50 PM~14835739
> *Lay off the CRACK!!!!!
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 08:50 PM~14851074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ur into the weed and crack now huh???? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHY YOU THINK IM SO DAMN SKINNY?! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 09:13 PM~14851250
> *WHY YOU THINK IM SO DAMN SKINNY?! HAHAHAHA
> *


I thought it was all that boarder work you are always doin. Its not easy climbing the wall. lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY, THATS FUCKED UP!!! :angry: 



















I DONT CLIMB WALLS, I DIG TUNNELS! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn this ir really good stuff. Keep up the jokes guys.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 09:21 PM~14851321
> *HEY, THATS FUCKED UP!!! :angry:
> I DONT CLIMB WALLS, I DIG TUNNELS! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Oh I see how you are. YOur one of those fuckers huh!!!!! I hate gophers!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 22 2009, 10:39 PM~14851474
> *Oh I see how you are. YOur one of those fuckers huh!!!!! I hate gophers!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 09:44 PM~14851513
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Aug 22 2009, 09:44 PM~14851513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thas a good one :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THIS ONES EVEN BETTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

OH MY GOD ITS SANTIAGO. What u huntin bro :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:07 PM~14851716
> *THIS ONES EVEN BETTER!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LETS SEE HOW LONG IT TAKES GRAMPS TO REPLY TO THIS.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Either he is hunting or being robbin hood


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 22 2009, 10:22 PM~14851849
> *Either he is hunting or being robbin hood
> 
> 
> ...


NO, HE'S OUT FIGHTING CRIME


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 22 2009, 11:15 PM~14851786
> *OH MY GOD ITS SANTIAGO. What u huntin bro :biggrin:
> *


AT HIS MANTION IN TIJUAS!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14851877
> *NO, HE'S OUT FIGHTING CRIME
> 
> 
> ...



With a cape or cowboy outfit?? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Aug 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14851888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14851888
> *AT HIS MANTION IN TIJUAS!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:30 PM~14851919
> *OH COME ON DAWG, YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT CANT YOU?? TWO CAN PLAY AT THIS GAME!!
> LMAO
> *




give him some time he is thinking :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IS THIS HOW YOU ROLLED TO THE JERSEY SHOW??


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14851956
> *IS THIS HOW YOU ROLLED TO THE JERSEY SHOW??
> 
> 
> ...




where is he in that picture??? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HE WAS IN A HURRY SO HE HAD TO GRAB HOLD OF THE WING AFTER IT TOOK OFF. SEE HIS LEGS DANGLING.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW, HE GOT QUIET!! WHERE'D HE GO TO NOW?? HOPE HE'S NOT PISSED OFF


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 10:41 PM~14852008
> *WOW, HE GOT QUIET!! WHERE'D HE GO TO NOW?? HOPE HE'S NOT PISSED OFF
> 
> 
> ...



nah he is getting ready to teach u a lesson


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 10:43 PM~14852026
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14851888
> *AT HIS MANTION IN TIJUAS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEARD ABOUT YOUR OTHER YOB IN TIJUANS WHITESACAN


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 10:48 PM~14852059
> *HEARD ABOUT YOUR OTHER YOB IN TIJUANS WHITESACAN
> 
> 
> ...


he even scares the bull :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THOUGHT YOU'D BE SLEEPING BY NOW









BUT I GUESS YOUR GETTING READY TO GO OUT FOR THE NIGHT


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CHRIS STILL AT YOUR PAD??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LARGATE DE AQUI WAY!! MEXICO ES DE NOS OTROS PUTO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DONT YOU GOTTA GET READY TO FLY SOUTH FOR THE WINTER??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2009, 12:04 AM~14852140
> *DONT YOU GOTTA GET READY TO FLY SOUTH FOR THE WINTER??
> 
> 
> ...


GET BACK IN THE HOLE BISH! IT'S LA MIGRA!!!!!








ARE THEY GONE??????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DIDNT YOU TELL ME YOU USED TO SING IN A BAND??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

marky mark forgot this pic of wonderbread!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BACK TO THE USA BEFORE THEY CLOSE DA BORDER!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SO NOW YOU WANNA PLAY???
FOUND A NICE PIC OF YOU AND SANTIAGO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:20 PM~14852211
> *OH SO NOW YOU WANNA  PLAY???
> FOUND A NICE PIC OF YOU AND SANTIAGO
> 
> ...


with that nose?? that looks more like you!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SORRY WONDERBREAD WE JUST CAN'T


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHERE'D SANTIAGO GO??
GOT A WHOLE SLIDESHOW DEDICATED TO YOU BROTHA.
EVEN GOT YOU WITH YOUR GLASSES WHEN YOU BUILD


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 22 2009, 11:25 PM~14852235
> *SORRY WONDERBREAD WE JUST CAN'T
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

YOUR DOING IT WRONG WONDERBREAD


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I THOUGHT IT WAS ALL ABOUT WONDERBREAD, NOT KOOL-AID


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

JES I WILL MARRIE JEW FOR A GREEN CARD!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 11:33 PM~14852283
> *JES I WILL MARRIE JEW FOR A GREEN CARD!!
> 
> 
> ...


GET BACK TO BUILDING FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GET BACK IN THE CLOSET BISH!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU TOO CHRIS. STOP FUCKIN AROUND AND GET BACK TO BUILDING!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14852322
> *GET BACK IN THE CLOSET BISH!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14852325
> *YOU TOO CHRIS. STOP FUCKIN AROUND AND GET BACK TO BUILDING!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TO BUDDY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SO WHAT DID YOU AND SANTIAGO EAT FOR DINNER??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:51 PM~14852355
> *SO WHAT DID YOU AND SANTIAGO EAT FOR DINNER??
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I KNOW YOU HAVEN'T A SHIT IN A WHILE! LOOK AT YOU!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCKER LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:56 PM~14852376
> *FUCKER LMAO
> *


 :biggrin: WE FINISHED YET?
YOU 2 CAN KEEP AT IT. I'M OF TO BED!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SANTIAGO WAIT!!!!!!!!! YOUR LEAVING FOR THE SHOW WITHOUT YOUR BUILT MODELS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH, ME TOO. TIRED NOW.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M GOING TO BED!! LONG DAY SUNDAY!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LATERZ!! ITS BEEN FUN!


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

was happening for today?



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 23 2009, 12:06 AM~14852413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 22 2009, 09:26 PM~14851888
> *AT HIS MANTION IN TIJUAS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn guys. U ever heard of sleeping??? :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Message to srodder-we don't sleep until our eyes are closed permanetly and we are buried 6 feet under the ground. Question for those involed in the build off. When and what show do you guys want to have the cigar presented-at the route 66 show or at victorville? Let me know guys.the cigar is waitting and chillin.let me know soon, mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 23 2009, 01:11 PM~14855112
> *Message to srodder-we don't sleep until our eyes are closed permanetly and we are buried 6 feet under the ground. Question for those involed in the build off. When and what show do you guys want to have the cigar presented-at the route 66 show or at victorville? Let me know guys.the cigar is waitting and chillin.let me know soon, mad indian
> *


you can just bring it to my house bro :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 23 2009, 01:11 PM~14855112
> *Message to srodder-we don't sleep until our eyes are closed permanetly and we are buried 6 feet under the ground. Question for those involed in the build off. When and what show do you guys want to have the cigar presented-at the route 66 show or at victorville? Let me know guys.the cigar is waitting and chillin.let me know soon, mad indian
> *



Now i didnt think about that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL EVERYONE, I HAVE ABOUT 80% OF MY NEW RESUME FINISHED AND I WILL BE POSTING IT LATER MONDAY ON JOBS.COM AND MONSTER.COM AND I WILL PRAY THE LORD GET'S ME BACK TO WORK FAST!! THEN I CAN GET BACK TO SCHOOLING CHR1S  SO MAD INDIAN HAVE THAT CIGAR READY FOR ME  BESIDES, IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL I GOT MY FIRST JOB OFFER FOR A LIMO COMPANY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2009, 05:43 PM~14879242
> *:biggrin:  WELL I GOT MY FIRST JOB OFFER FOR A LIMO COMPANY
> *


I TOLD YOU THAT YOU WOULD FIND SOMETHING. NOW GET READY TO START DRIVING MISS DAISY AROUND.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2009, 05:43 PM~14879242
> *:biggrin:  WELL I GOT MY FIRST JOB OFFER FOR A LIMO COMPANY
> *


Congrats and good luck on the job search bro. Jobs r hard to come by nowadays. Im finally going back after being laid off for the past three months. Second time this year. Hopefully it's for good now.:angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY SANTIAGO, SERIOUSLY ALL KIDDING ASIDE, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    
THANKS BISH!!!! NOW YOU DON'T HAVE TO PULL DUBBLE SHIFTS ON YOUR KNEES ANYMORE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2009, 05:56 PM~14879364
> *      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS BISH!!!! NOW YOU DON'T HAVE TO PULL DUBBLE SHIFTS ON YOUR KNEES ANYMORE
> *


THERE YOU GO WITH THAT SHIT! I WAS JUST SAYIN CONGRATS AND YOU HAD TO COME BACK WITH THAT MOUTH. BUT SINCE WE ARE ON THAT SUBJECT, 
YOU LEFT THESE BEHIND THE OTHER DAY WHEN YOU WAS WORKIN THAT CORNER ON EL CAJON BLVD.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

thats a part of your uniform sweetie!! your responsible for them


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AND THIS MUST BE YOUR UNIFORM


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ACTUALLY, I THINK THIS SUITS YOU BETTER


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:38 PM~14879886
> *ACTUALLY, I THINK THIS SUITS YOU BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BISH, BUT IT LOOKS MORE LIKE YOU!!! WHITE BOY!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IM NOT WHITE, IM JUST SOLAR INTOLERANT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:38 PM~14879886
> *ACTUALLY, I THINK THIS SUITS YOU BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


NEED I SAY MORE ******


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 08:08 PM~14880215
> *IM NOT WHITE, IM JUST SOLAR INTOLERANT.
> *


YOU MEAN "MOON BURNED"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DONT FORGET TO HAVE A NICE CLEAN UNIFORM ON WHEN YOU START DRIVING AGAIN


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 08:22 PM~14880389
> *DONT FORGET TO HAVE A NICE CLEAN UNIFORM ON WHEN YOU START DRIVING AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU HAD SOMETHING BETTER FOR ME BISH!! BUT I LOOK GOOD!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

James that does kinda look like u....lmao


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AND HERE WE HAVE DARKSIDE CUSTOMS RELAXING BY THE TIAJUANA RIVER DRINKING HIS SEX ON THE BEACH WITH THE REST OF THE GUURRRLLLSSSS !!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Aug 25 2009, 07:27 PM~14880456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAD TO SAY, BUT YOUR RIGHT, IT KINDA DOES. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COME ON NOW, YOU KNOW WE DONT HAVE THAT MUCH WATER RUNNING IN THAT RIVER








BTW, WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?? SOMEONE CAUGHT YOU ON YOUR KNEES AGAIN??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: FOUND A PICTURE OF YOU FROM "PRIDE FESTIVAL" BISH!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GETTING YOURSELF READY FOR SOME BUMP AND GRIND ACTION WITH PAPA SMURF??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

POSSING FOR THE CAMERA AGIAN PLAY GURL BUNNY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ABOUT TO MAKE RABBIT STEW OUT OF YOU SWEETIE!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ONE LAST DANCE BEFORE I SHUT YOU DOWN!! BREAK OUT THE MOONSHINE AND WISKEY AND ALL THE REST OF THE TRAILER TRASH TOO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DINNER IS SERVED


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE YOUR THE SEX TOY FOR THE NIGHT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

UH OH, IT GOT VEWY, VEWY QWIET IN HERE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14881201
> *UH OH, IT GOT VEWY, VEWY QWIET IN HERE.
> *


OH REALLY!! I FOUND A VIDEO OF YOU BACK IN THE "ATL COUNTRY SIDE"  
COUNTRY FUCKER!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH YEAH, WELL I FINALLY FOUND YOUR ASS ON HERE
http://video.yahoo.com/search/?p=DUCK+AMUCK


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THE TIME LINE OF DARKSIDE BUNNY CREATIONS


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2009, 08:49 PM~14881627
> *THE TIME LINE OF DARKSIDE BUNNY CREATIONS
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats funny. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO. FUCKER


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey guys are u gonna finish the build off anytime soon 1/16 got a job already :biggrin: no disrespect 1/16 we just wanna know


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

they will once darkside stops playing bugs bunny dress up :biggrin:  j/k james


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 18 2009, 07:12 PM~15122865
> *hey guys are u gonna finish the build off anytime soon 1/16 got a job already  :biggrin: no disrespect 1/16 we just wanna know
> *


we'll be starting again soon, don't trip  & if we don't wait longer! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Sep 18 2009, 08:08 PM~15123299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait on me, I might find a kit and jump back in this.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 08:32 PM~15123500
> *Yea, that will happen the day that Santiago stops undressing Ken and Skipper.
> Wait on me, I might find a kit and jump back in this.
> *


well hurry up!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont yell at me. Im sensitive. HAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 08:36 PM~15123527
> *Dont yell at me. Im sensitive. HAHHAHAHAHAHA
> *



yeah thats why u still get happy meals :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 18 2009, 08:39 PM~15123552
> *yeah thats why u still get happy meals :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, Mmmm. McNuggets.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ALMOST TIME TO GET BACK TO THE ASS KICKING!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 20 2009, 12:23 AM~15131118
> *   ALMOST TIME TO GET BACK TO THE ASS KICKING!!
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:05 AM~15132240
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 10:05 AM~15132240
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:05 AM~15132240
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

any building going on in here? :biggrin: lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2009, 01:28 PM~15133576
> *any building going on in here?  :biggrin:  lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: BELIEVE IT OR NOT :biggrin: PICS LATER


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 01:35 PM~15133606
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  BELIEVE IT OR NOT  :biggrin:  PICS LATER
> *


X2 I gotta get my shit together and get ready to :twak: Santiago and Chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 01:44 PM~15133653
> *X2 I gotta get my shit together and get ready to  :twak: Santiago and Chris
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CAN TRY SPARKY!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sparky??
what am I a dog now??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 20 2009, 01:45 PM~15133665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU CAN TRY SPARKY!!
> *


Alright, Alright, you might be hard to beat, but the old man takes forever to finish a build, so that might be an advantage that I need to open up that can of whoop ass!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 01:51 PM~15133692
> *Alright, Alright, you might be hard to beat, but the old man takes forever to finish a build, so that might be an advantage that I need to open up that can of whoop ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL IT'LL BE A GOOD SHOW ANYWAYS, WITH OR WITHOUT PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------

